# Sound Yeti - Collision FX - The Samplecast review



## reutunes (Nov 29, 2017)

Big Review section of The Samplecast show 59 - Sound Yeti - Collision FX

More information on Collision FX ► http://bit.ly/2kIlZPO

The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast


----------



## christianb (Nov 29, 2017)

Amen on the mapping issues mr reviewer man. These issues and more have frustrated me from day one. You are overly kind in your example of the patch mapped at whole steps. Why 2 half steps? That type of sound design could easily be on every key and at least we'd have them mapped over 5 octaves instead of 10 and a half. There are more than a few patches like that. I would add that an octaves worth of key-change key-switches with the saved space would be a boon on presets with tonal qualities. 
Lots more little niggling problems for me I must say. Tho lastly... why on earth do they not at least program 'something' onto the mod wheel. They have that power wheel with destruction... shimmer... depth... pick one and modulate the patches guys. (and yes, I know i can do it myself, but it's your library. Excite us) 

I (think) I agree with mr reviewer man that with all the great design libraries out there, one has to up the ante to impress, and while there 'are' great sounds in there, I'd rather have a bit more clarity as to what I'm playing rather than simply slamming down on my keyboard and hoping for the best.

rant... off

c


----------



## reutunes (Nov 30, 2017)

I completely agree with all the points raised by @christianb - the mapping really does cripple the library for fast usage. I'd love to hear what other people thought about Collision FX.

Also... I love the name "mr reviewer man" lol


----------



## Mornats (Nov 30, 2017)

I remember saying that the mapping issue wouldn't be an issue for me but sadly it is. I struggle to find sounds in there. They could utilise colour coding on the keys to distinguish between all the tones of one sound Vs a different sound on the keyboard.

I think their categorisation could be improved too. I struggle to work out where brahms live for example. Let's hope for an update!


----------



## christianb (Nov 30, 2017)

"Also... I love the name "mr reviewer man" lol"

Let me know if you ever get that OBE... then I'll be happy to switch to "SIR reviewer man".



also to Mornats - I do believe the devs chimed in on the first thread for the library about having some updates... we'll see.

c


----------



## reutunes (Dec 3, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I remember saying that the mapping issue wouldn't be an issue for me but sadly it is. I struggle to find sounds in there. They could utilise colour coding on the keys to distinguish between all the tones of one sound Vs a different sound on the keyboard.
> 
> I think their categorisation could be improved too. I struggle to work out where brahms live for example. Let's hope for an update!


Very interesting that your initial thoughts about the library have been changed after you tried to work with it. I always try and review libraries from a "working" context for busy composers. Let's hope for that update soon.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah, I was convinced it wouldn't be a problem as I'm not a working composer with a good (or any kind of) workflow. I tend to just explore libraries, find something inspirational and then take it from there. Many a track has come about from just messing around, trying out sample libraries!

There are some great sounds in there that I love but I stumbled across them and find them difficult to find (or to find similar sounds). I've grabbed Project Alpha and Bravo in the sales which are better at the organisational side, and are much more of a "traditional" hybrid library. I love Collision FX for its side-step from that and the interesting sounds it produces. I'm hoping that @SoundYeti takes this as good feedback and improves on a great product!


----------



## reutunes (Mar 22, 2018)

New deal on Audio Plugin Deals starts today...

I'm gonna be honest here as I reviewed Collision FX for on The Samplecast (see above) and pointed out some major problematic issues with it. At the time it was on sale for $240 which I felt was a very steep asking price for a flawed product. Have they updated it? Maybe someone can tell me.

I feel a bit bad as it was only released a few months ago and is already in the bargain bin. Anyway, it's now $90 at APD and comes with 380 bonus FX too so perhaps it's not such a bad deal now - what does everyone reckon? DEAL HERE.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 24, 2018)

I've not received any info about an update that fixes the issues so I'm guessing not. One thing that really bugs me about it is that some patches contain just one sound mapped across the entire keyboard range, and some contain several different (but complimentary) sounds mapped across different parts of the keyboard range. There is nothing to distinguish between these so I find I'm either missing sounds or playing into a range that suddenly changes the sound type. This is one of the things that NKS integration excels at so they've really dropped the ball on that. I'd go as far as saying they did a half-arsed job of NKS integration. No light guide at all which is a shame and detracts from the library quite a bit.

I got this at $89 (or £89 I can't remember) as I'd signed up for their early-adopter email thing so I was pleased with the price. It fall way behind my other libraries (Project Alpha/Bravo etc.) in terms of my go-to as it's such a time-sink to find anything useful. When I do find what I want it does sound really good. But please SoundYeti, sort out the issues mentioned in this thread and it would get a very good recommendation and would certainly be used a lot more by me!


----------



## Mike.M (May 17, 2021)

Hi folks,

Collision FX is still on sale at VSTBuzz for 49 € for about 2 more days: VST Buzz Deal. Does anyone know, if there has been some sort of update to the library after Reubens original review? I cannot seem to find hints in that direction. The serious cons mentioned held me back up to now actually. I do have quite a couple of other cinematic sounddesign libraries, so ...

Any hints?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mornats (May 19, 2021)

I've had it since it came out (got it at intro price) and I've not heard of or seen any updates. Shame really as a few fixes in the organisation of it will help find some good sounds but as it stands, it just sits there hiding stuff away from me.


----------

